# Horn Collar



## AlanH (Aug 14, 2018)

What's the best way to fit a horn collar between the handle and the shank please.

Cheers,

Alan.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Welcome Alan,

Here's a rough picture of how I typically put my canes together.









I just put this together with stuff I had on hand for demonstration.

If you use a wood dowel make it at least 5/8" thick. A 3/8" section of all thread works well too.

Glue everything up and shape to fit afterward.

I hope this helps.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Never done one myself, but this UK stickmaker has a good youtube video on that subject. He is fitting a brass collar, not horn, but it should work the same way.


----------



## AlanH (Aug 14, 2018)

Thank you for your replies. Very helpful.

Alan.


----------

